# Puppy Piddle Problem



## luvmyboxers1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a 10 week old Boxer puppy, I have had her since she was 6 weeks. She has been doing fine but last night she did something completely out of the ordinary. I woke up to a puppy piddle soaked bed ... I'm not sure is she did it in her sleep because today she was on the couch and it was the same situation.. except a lot less piddle. She had her recent booster shot yesterday and she wasn't like this before that. I'm curious as to what could be causing this. She has been drinking a lot more water than she was but that is obviously normal. 

Any opinions or advice would be great ... Thanks !!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

It can happen - Rowdy (my boxer ), did it a couple times when he was a growing pup. I wouldn't be alarmed if it's just this once, but a vet trip might be in order if it starts happening all the time. 

And do you have pictures of this boxer puppy????


----------



## luvmyboxers1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

I do, however it is too large to fit on here.  I'm going to edit it to make it small enough to fit. It's actually a picture of both of my Boxers.

I spoke with the breeder and she said it could be a number of things from drinking too much water and not wanting to go potty, to the salt content in the ham bones ( that Shelbie is in love with ) that our older Boxer, Rascal, has around the house. She also told me that it is okay for Shelbie to have these at her age ? Is her having these bones a problem ?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

23I am not quite sure what the cause might be in your case, but with Rowdy, both times he was in a deep sleep after a long hard day at the dog park.

Careful with the ham bones, the salt content is quite high and not good for a growing pup. I would actually stay away from them at her age. A good raw bone from the butcher is a safer and better alternative


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm....everyone i meet that has a puppy that wets his/her bed constantly gets alarmed. But i'll tell you what i tell all them. You said that you had a 6 week puppy, right? well something most puppy owners should know is that puppies have alot less control over their systems than older dogs do. Poeple tend to think that they are being disobidient, have problems, or something to that effect. Its just that they can't control when they relieve themselves. As they grow older this will happen less often. 

I'm not saying that you should rule out physical problems, on the contrary if you really are worrying by all means go ahead and make a vet appointment. But another thing you should know is that when a puppy eats or drinks, this creates pressure on the bladder causing it to urinate without it even knowing, so if you want to avoid problems i would suggest taking your puppy out IMMEDIATLY after eating. 

Well i hope this helped!


----------



## luvmyboxers1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

I watch her while she eats and normally I have about a 5 minute window where I let her walk around before I scoop her up and take her out. Last night I tried the picking up the water earlier and not letting her have so much time on the bones. It's hard to keep her from the bones though and the only way to solve the problem is to take them from him as well. ( which I don't see to be fair to him ) 

Seems to me that Shelbie is doing good. We have only had two accidents in the house since that night ( which have only been # 1 )  

Does everyone recommend crate training ?? Shelbie is not a crated dog. I can leave the house for an hour or two and come home to find she might have gone to the bathroom once maybe twice ... but more often I find she has not done anything but sleep.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Your puppy is still young. Still needs to learn to be potty trained. My cousins dog didnt learn untill she was a year old. It will take time. If your dog is new , probily marking its spot. When we got star, he went to the bathroom everywhere in his new house. Just a teratory marking. 

Other then that i agree with Jr. Dog Expert


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> Hmmm....everyone i meet that has a puppy that wets his/her bed constantly gets alarmed. But i'll tell you what i tell all them. You said that you had a 6 week puppy, right? well something most puppy owners should know is that puppies have alot less control over their systems than older dogs do. Poeple tend to think that they are being disobidient, have problems, or something to that effect. Its just that they can't control when they relieve themselves. As they grow older this will happen less often.
> 
> I'm not saying that you should rule out physical problems, on the contrary if you really are worrying by all means go ahead and make a vet appointment. But another thing you should know is that when a puppy eats or drinks, this creates pressure on the bladder causing it to urinate without it even knowing, so if you want to avoid problems i would suggest taking your puppy out IMMEDIATLY after eating.
> 
> Well i hope this helped!


It's a 10 week old puppy, who peed in it's sleep. 



luvmyboxers1121 said:


> Does everyone recommend crate training ?? Shelbie is not a crated dog. I can leave the house for an hour or two and come home to find she might have gone to the bathroom once maybe twice ... but more often I find she has not done anything but sleep.


I do - it will help with potty training and keep her from getting into things she shouldn't while you can watch her.


----------



## luvmyboxers1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

For a 10 week old pup she is very well behaved. She spends all of her time playing with my older Boxer that she doesn't have time to get into anything she is not supposed to!!! lol 

I have tried doing the crate thing ... putting her in there for a little bit while I am home and then taking her out for a while to go potty and play and then putting her in the crate again for a little longer and so on ... but she fights it so hard and gets so angry that she messes in the crate. 

Any recommendations ?? Or should I just stick to what I have been doing with keeping her in the bed with me at night and watching her closely during the day ?? ( She doesn't get out of bed because she has learned she isn't big enough to get back in it. : ) )


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

My dog do this whenever she had too much water especially during the night. Observe her. Maybe it was just an accident but if this goes on she need some serious training again.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

This is a 10 week old baby! I wouldn't be concerned about this. Puppies are not in complete control of their bladders at this tender age! (Kind've like expecting a 6 month old human infant to be potty trained!)


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> It's a 10 week old puppy, who peed in it's sleep.


Oh, whoops! who know what i was thinking, thanks for correcting me, but still 10 weeks is still an age where pups can't control their bladders.

And the fact that he was sleeping makes it all the more reasonable the pup would have alot less contol in its sleep. I really doubt that this is a phisical or behavioral problem. The only thing that will fix this is time....


----------

